# 634 nh round baler



## Wspry (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 634 new holland round baler. Bought it new prolly 15 years ago. It needs new belts an still has the original ones on it. Question is it has the clipper lace splicing belts. Can I use the alligator style on this baler. Thanks.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I put them on my 650 two years ago. No problems yet. Just make sure you rotate the pins every year or you won't be able to remove them, at least that's what the belt supply place told me.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Alligators should be fine.


----------



## Wspry (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. The dealer I am dealing with had recommended them. Didn't want to spend the money an then wished I hadn't bought them.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard something about alligator lacing catching on belt guides?? I don't have personal experience.


----------



## Wspry (Apr 7, 2015)

That's what I have been wondering about. The will now sometimes rub on the guides. Thanks


----------

